# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z

## lantmdt

CPU AMD FX-8370 chỉ vừa mới ra mắt gần đây nhưng đã được ép xung thủ người Phần Lan có nickname The Stilt ép xung lên gần mức 9 GHz chính xác hơn là 8722.78 MHz (hơn 164.77% so với xung gốc) trên bo mạch chủ ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z.

Link kiểm chứngLink HWBotLink OCTV
So với kết quả ép xung cũ của tay ép xung Andre Yang trên CPU FX-8150 (đạt mức 8794 MHz) cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z, tuy xung ép của The Stilt thấp hơn nhưng xung của Andre Yang chỉ chạy 2/8 nhân còn The Stilt sử dụng hết cả 8 nhân của CPU này để vượt qua mức 8GHz. Qua đó cho thấy đây là kết quả ép xung khủng nhất từ trước đến nay và đây chắc chắn là CPU 8 nhân nhanh nhất thế giới hiện tại!



​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## queen98

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

kinh thật, sao lên kinh khũng quá vậy trời

----------


## thanhlong243

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

thế sau này kiếm trò gì mà nhiệt đọ cao, cần không khỉ ẩm để chơi đi!!!! tụi Châu Âu sẽ khó khăn để chơi​

----------


## hongluongseo

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

vê lờ, intel còn vật vờ ở cái 7Ghz mà AMD đã lên gần 9Ghz rồi!!!!

----------


## trungvu

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

 oh my god, đọc kỹ lại mới thấy, chạy 8Core luôn chứ ko phải 1 core như mấy bố intel

----------


## tranviettuanit

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

phải chăng kết quả này chỉ có trên main cao cấp nhất của ASUS ah!!! main ranger ép lên được như thế lày không

----------


## 513minh89

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

đã thiệt em là em kết luôn rồi á nghen

----------


## thanhtrang

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

biểu diễn thôi à, em là em kết nhất luôn rồi á

----------


## quoctiepkt

*Trả lời: Kỷ lục mới về CPU AMD FX-8370 cùng bo mạch chủ Crosshair V Formula-Z*

ép khủng quá bao giờ em mới làm dk như bác đây

----------

